
Ask HN: Modern live streaming solutions for the web - alanz1223
Now that Blab has shut down, it renewed my interest in live streaming. Last time I approached the problem, the consensus was to use Flash for RTMP. After Chrome has renounced support for it, I would like to know what other solutions are currently available. I know WebRTC is one, but peer-to-peer streaming has its limitations. How did services like Blab do it? Is it through Websockets?
======
doubleorseven
Check out HLS. Based on http so no special ports or udp. Also support HTTPS.
And you should reconsider WebRTC, it's amazing.

~~~
alanz1223
How exactly would I stream to the server? Say after I have the camera/audio
feed.

~~~
kirankn
With HLS, you process the feed through an encoder (possibly FFMPEG or 3rd
party solutions or hardware) which will generate the video packets in various
bit rate profiles. It will also generate a playlist file. You just provide a
link to the playlist. Check out the HLS specs, it's fairly simple to
understand.

------
rudimental
Blab used WebRTC. They did this by using OpenTok (made by TokBox).

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

[https://tokbox.com/developer/](https://tokbox.com/developer/)

Source: I work there :)

------
billconan
there is a standard called mediasource api

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/MediaSource](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/MediaSource)

I tried video streaming with it.

